# chinese carbon, or ( titanium,) steps frames



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

https://www.lightcarbon.com/lightcarbon-full-suspension-enduro-ebike-mountain-bike-frame_p46.html

I see that we can order a china direct, full suspension, carbon, 27.5 x 3.0

cool

What do you think, anybody try one?

It says they use Shimano E8000 motor and E8010 battery.

Anyone think the Shimano system would be more reliable that most of the others?

Looks like they also sell Bafang frames.
https://www.bafang-e.com/en/components/motor.html

Afraid I do not have much of an education on the subject.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

The frames look great, but I don't see how this would be cost effective unless you had a doner bike for most all the other parts needed?


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Several build threads on this topic at endless sphere.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

WoodlandHills said:


> endless sphere.


https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=21&sid=2de3e87639bd7106d9b9d420c333302d

Seems to me that a frame would be a good place to start. So; here is a thread about China direct e bike frames. In the 29er forum they have a thread for China direct carbon 29er frames. Here is a link to one of them,
SHENZHEN FLYXII SPORTS EQUIPMENT CO., LIMITED

Since the frame comes from China anyway, why not cut out the middle man, and order direct from the factory?

We need a thread and list of frame makers in China.


----------

